# Tire stretch



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 18x7.5 inch rims running 225 40s right now. Is it possible toget a stretched look on my rims with diff tires? What tires should I get?

I'm also asking because when I lower it I think they will rub, even with rolled fenders.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

you cannot buy a tire narrow enough to stretch on an 18X7.5 - it's just way too narrow a wheel.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

syntax said:


> you cannot buy a tire narrow enough to stretch on an 18X7.5 - it's just way too narrow a wheel.


 I'm not talking safety or anything. I just dont think you can even buy a tire narrower than a 205 in 18" diameter. and this is a 205/40/18 on an 8 inch wide wheel:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Would it fix the rubbing tho? Cuz 225 looks very bulky. Would a 215 or 205 work better over 225?


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

codergfx said:


> Would it fix the rubbing tho? Cuz 225 looks very bulky


 it'll be 20mm narrower. 10mm on each side. Is that enough? 

edit: each side of one wheel


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm Maybe or I'll just end up buying new rims.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

solid plan.


----------



## flushb5 (Jun 7, 2010)

This is a 195/40 on a 7.5, obviously not an 18 but a 205 will be between this stretch and the one posted above.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

flushb5 said:


> This is a 195/40 on a 7.5


I have yet to see a 195 in 18"


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Thts exactly what I need what size is that 17?


----------



## flushb5 (Jun 7, 2010)

thats a 16" 

Why not do 205/35/18?

here ya go: on a 18x7.5: It's got a lil stretch.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

I only found 1 tire on 205 35 18 thy are rare?


----------



## flushb5 (Jun 7, 2010)

codergfx said:


> I only found 1 tire on 205 35 18 thy are rare?


Toyo T1R, yeah... rare size. What wheels are these that you are working with?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 18 inch Bbs rs gt 7.5 in width.


----------

